# PLEASE HELP!!! STALLING ISSUES



## amitkb86 (Apr 6, 2011)

First off, I've been checking out some of these posts and frankly I feel retarded. I am no where near as informed and knowledgeable as some of you guys on hear so bear with. I'll be happy to answer any questions you guys might have but I seriously need help.

The car is my dads. It's a daily driver that gets taken care of better then paris hilton's dog. He does all his maintenance. It has 204,500 miles on it. Recently (2 months ago) the battery, brake, and air bag light came on in his car but it worked fine. He drove it home 30 miles or so without problem. Next morning, it wouldnt start. After changing out the alternator, belts, pulleys, car worked like a charm.

This morning, there was an abrupt knock and the car stalled. The battery, airbag, and brake light all came on and the motor died. When we turned the car back on, all the lights go away after initially coming on. After trying to accelerate, it cuts out with the same result. 

We turned back around and on the 2 mile drive back home, the car sputtered out like 20 times. It seems to be fine when braking, the problem is there when he tries to accelerate. The RPMs splutter, its like the car is like a wheezing asthmatic trying to catch a breath.

This issue is not a complete surprise. Many times, we would be driving and at slower speeds the car would shake suddenly, but it would eventually went away. 

Anyone have any ideas on how I can begin to diagnose this? We tried putting it into 1st and 2nd gear and the issue continues. We tried putting it into park and revving and the issue still continues. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

What year?

I want to say vacuum leak but I'm probably wrong. Is the CEL on at all?
Cheapest tests...check all vacuum lines to ensure they are in good working order. Check all electrical connectors (MAF especially). Also see about checking the coil packs. 

Has your dad cleaned the throttle body? Long shot, just a suggestion. When was the last tune-up?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are any of a number of things that could cause this. I would definately start by checking for ECM for stored trouble codes. This is easiest performed with a OBDII code reader or scantool, but can be done manually using the diagnostic mode screw on the ECM, itself. Ignition coil packs were common problems on these cars, as were wires that broke in the EGI harness in the bend between the firewall and the engine, itself. Bad or dirty Mass Air Sensor can cause this, too. I've seen Bosch platinum spark plugs cause problems in Nissan engines, so hopefully your Dad stuck with NGK plugs. Less likely, but possible, failing fuel pump or plenum gasket leak.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Eww Bosch Platinums...I forgot how crappy those were.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I haven't...
"Bogs-ville" is about 15 feet down the road from where you put your foot to the floor in the first place.


----------

